# Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

So back in August 07' I found this car on Autotrader in North Carolina and figured what the heck, looks like a great canidate for a build-up. I flew down to NC with my GF to pick up this bad boy and drive it back to Michigan. This is a one owner car with 205000 miles that is in better condition than most cars with 40000 miles. The orriginal owner took really good care of this car over the last 10 years. It's a 1997 Jazz Blue Driver's Edition GTI VR6. The drive back to Michigan was a blast, cruising through the mountains was probably the highlight of all the spirited driving! 
































I knew this rig had a lot of miles and it wouldn't take too much hard driving to really show its' age and condition of all the orriginal parts. Just as I suspected, after a week of driving hard and beating on the car all the problems started to surface. 
I took the car to the strip to put down a baseline run before an major upgrades to see what I was going to be up against. Third run I shifted from second to first...oops I think I hurt the motor with that over rev. Oh well, that motor was getting pulled anyway for the new turbo motor.
Over the last few months I've been putting together a pile of parts that I'm going to need for the transplant. Here's what I've got so far.








Thanks to Scott Williams @ USRT for the bomber wiring set-up and Walbro 255
































































I got a used stage 1 Kinetics kit from Steve @ SK Motorsport and upgraded the software and fueling to the stage 3 set-up minus the intercooler. I'm going to build my own intercooler to save a little dough. 
LSM Engineering has my cylinder head for a little rework before it gets bolted on along with a 9:1 C2 head spacer. I had a used VR6 and trans with low miles that was the perfect canidate. My plan is to get both the motor and trans ready and do the complete swap in a weekend. 
More to come!


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (VOLKS-MAN)*

subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (VR6OOM)*

jazz bue is my favorite VW color.
i did my old rabbit that color.
i'll be watching this one.


----------



## kingslinky (Sep 13, 2007)

good stuff, any chance for an update?


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

I might not get anything done this week, I've been fighting this darn cold and it's really taken it out of me!


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*

hey it's my twin.
check out my build thread we look to be doing the exact same thing hahah


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

Well, I did manage to get somthing done. I bead blasted my Kinetic manifold and sprayed it with VHT Flame Proof coatings. I used SP-118 flat white primer and baked it with our bake lamp for a 1/2 hour and then top coated it with SP-102 flat black. I put two medium light coats and baked for 1/2 hour between each coat. After I was finished I put it in our spray booth and baked it for an hour and a half at 150 degrees. When I get the car running I'll do one last heat cycle on the car for about 20 minutes to get it fully cured. This was the best I could do considering I didn't want to put it in an oven. I'll get pics up when I get a new battery for my camera.
My plan is to get the short block prepped for paint and sprayed with VHT engine enamel Sp-139 General Motors black. Then i should be able to get the new oil pan with drain fitting installed as well. For the rest of the brackets and timing covers I'm using VHT aluminum enamel. If anyone has used this paint they know how good it is.
I called LSM engineering and they said that they won't have my cylinder head finished for about another week or two. That kind of sets things back but what can you do.
As soon as I get my new battery I'll be taking a bunch more pictures to post up. Stay tuned!


----------



## ercdvn01 (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*

I remember seeing this thing on autotrader. The guy explained how he won a few car shows with a 200K car. And it showed a pic of him sitting next to it in a lawn chair. That has to be one of the nicest Drivers Editions left out there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (ercdvn01)*

That is the one!


----------



## VDFOSHO (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*

competition clutch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
never had a problem wit mine


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

Well as always work has got in the way of my hobbie and I haven't made any progress on my car. However we are working on a really cool project for a TV comercial. We are actually building an electric powered remote controled chassis and a remote controled cut-away car with the gas engine. It's unbleveable how much car companies spend on TV comercials.
Well I guess this weekend is shot, so hopefully next weekend will be more productive.


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*

Well I got around to getting a little work done this weekend! I got my new Peloquin and I figured I'd try my hand at transmission dismantleing. I've never taken a manual trans apart before ....how tough could it be








I just want to say do your research beforehand and it will make things much easier. There are many good write-ups on the forum that aided me along the way.I actually put together a binder with all the trans information I could get my hands on ..... man did that help.








I didn't get the diff put in, however I did make a lot of progress, so next weekend I sould be able to finish it up. When I tore the trans down I found I needed a few bearings and a different shim for the diff. Here are some pics.....enjoy!
















I degreased and powerwashed the case to get rid of all the gunk to avoid anything from getting inside.








Nice and clean!








Out with the old fluid!
I just want to add that this isn't a DIY thread, just the progress that I have made with a few pics!








5th gear syncro hub.
























Reverse idler shift fork removal.








Gear cluster.








Output shaft and pinion shaft.








Empty holes!








Idler bearing.








Fun with the Bridgeport....be very careful not to nick the ring gear.








Ring gear seated to the differential. Word-to-the-wise, DO NOT use the bolts to seat the ring gear to the differential. Either heat the ring gear or use a press to seat the gear.
I ordered the parts I need to finish the rebuild so they should be in by the end of the week. 
I'm either going to finish the trans this weekend or rebuild my suspension. I ordered Bilstein Sport struts with H&R springs. I want to see how it rides sooo bad with that set-up along with my Neuspeed swaybars front and rear.
Never enough time in the day..stay tuned!


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

sick man. that was the one thing i didn't do myself on my build was the LSD install. was too scared i'd mess something up.
looks hot.


----------



## xcracer87 (Aug 15, 2004)

did you buy this car from a guy in North Carolina???


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (xcracer87)*

Yes I did buy this car from a guy in NC


----------



## xcracer87 (Aug 15, 2004)

Awesome haha. This dude lived in Greensboro, NC. right down the road from me. Now he has a mkv r32. blue of course


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (xcracer87)*

When I got to his house to pick-up that car I was actually more interested in the R32 than the MK3...lol.


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*

Well time for an update. I figured that it was time to replace the suspension that has been on the car for a long long time, about 100,000 miles I would guess. The suspension was replaced at about 100,000 miles with an H&R Cup Kit but it was all worn out. I ordered all the mounts and goodies as well as Bilstein Sports for all wheels! I reused the springs to give me the ride height I wanted... it actually raised the car to just to my taste sense the old shocks were worn it was tucking the tires in the back.
Let me tell you I thought that it was going to be no problem to swap the parts but as fate has it or like every car with lots of miles it wasn't







!! I've done quite a few suspensions in my day ....wait strike that, the suspension was easy. The removal of the driveshafts from the spindles was a PITA







! I started Thrusday night on the passenger side at about 4:00pm and got the axle out at about 11:00pm. I ended up reuining the axle stub by heating and pounding and pounding and pounding with a punch and a puller and more heat. When I say heat I mean glowing red with the bearing grease bubbling out. not that big of a deal because I was replacing the bearings while I had the front end torn apart. After I got the passenger axle out I figured I would replace both axles with new (not remanufactured) for a peice of mind. The other side wasn't as easy. I spent hours trying to get that darn thing out but no luck. I removed the whole assembly spindle,axle and ball joint as one unit and even tried to press the darn thing out... nope







! That was on Friday. So on Saturday I finished the rear suspension that only took about an hour, at least somthing went right







.
I got on the phone to find a spindle from a salvage yard and I found one downtown Detroit right in the middle of about the worst part of Detroit. I drove down got lost and stuck in a traffic jam behind a train for about an hour. It did give me time to rearrainge my trunk while waiting. Man did I get looks from the people sitting in their cars while I had junk laying in the middle of the street while I was straightening my trunk







. I got to the salvage yard and the part was still on the car







....we did a little haggleing and got it shipped for the cost of the part so I didn't have to go back down in the middle of the week.
I made it back to the shop and finished what I could and then helped my buddies drop the motor and trans from a friends SS Camaro. I didn't take any pictures of my swap.. I'll shoot some when I finish the deal. I did however get some from the Camaro engine pull. Here's a vid and a few snaps.

















More to come!


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

I really need to remember my camera is in my desk drawer when I'm working on my car.
Well I got a new spindle (junkyard $70.00 shipped) torn apart and rebearinged, blasted, painted and put back together. I still need to order complete tierods before I get an alignment but I have plenty to do in the meantime. We have a trak day coming up on May 10th, I'm going to be hard pressed to get all this done and tested before then!
Lets see what I have left.
Finish rebuilding my trans
Rebuild brakes (front pads, rear rotors, bearings and pads, flush system, stainless flex hoses) - *Done!*
New tierods - *Done!*
Alignment - *Last thing to do!*
Surface flywheel and get new bolts
Get cylinder head back from LSM Engineering - *Had to put new guides in, should be in my hands Friday the 25th!*
Build-up engine
Pull old engine and trans and swap parts to new engine and install back into car
I'm sure there's going to be more but this is all I can think of right now.
I promise I'll get more pictures soon. Does anyone have any picture requests??



_Modified by VOLKS-MAN at 9:13 PM 4-17-2008_


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*

Wanna see my dongle
















Just got it from Ross-Tech!
Things are going really slow getting this motor together. I post pics soon.


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*

Updates and progress of the last two days.... I finally got a chance to work on the darn thing.
I killed that dog in the background....he was trying to eat my Burger King!
Gotta love ya Hooch! Yes his name really is Hooch.. Jeff your dog is now famous!!!!
Gotta love the melvins
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqrsShcHc_E
























































Bagged and labled everything!
























































































Look close and you can see the broken guide from the old motor...it was doing a little ticking








































Tomorrow the new motor should be bolted in and close to running.
More to come!









_Modified by VOLKS-MAN at 12:05 AM 5-16-2008_

_Modified by VOLKS-MAN at 12:08 AM 5-16-2008_


_Modified by VOLKS-MAN at 12:26 AM 5-16-2008_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (VOLKS-MAN)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (94volkswagen)*

If anyone needs a VR6 long block let me know. I'll even install new timing componets. Local pick-up only, or I can part it out.


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (VOLKS-MAN)*

These will be my new STREET tires.
Got a sweet inside hook-up... thanks Rod you're the man!
*Nitto NT01*


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (VOLKS-MAN)*

What does a guy have to do to get page 2??


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (VOLKS-MAN)*

kickass man! tagged for watching the progress!


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (IN-FLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IN-FLT* »_kickass man! tagged for watching the progress!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (VOLKS-MAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VOLKS-MAN* »_What does a guy have to do to get page 2??









This


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (jhayesvw)*

good stuff, odd thing is i found this car for sale on some random website when i searched jazz blue vr6 GTI in google like 2 days after you bought this car...


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (mk2vrooom)*

Boy am I tired.
I've been working on this darn car for about 12-14 hours a day for about 4 days now and this thing isn't done yet!
Lets see what I've accomplished.
Installed rebuilt cylinder head with C2 headspacer.
Replaced all timing componets.
Cleaned, degreased short block and painted.
Cleaned every darn bolt, part and anything that was dirty.
Installed new seals and all gaskets for every componet. (BTW that little o-ring behind the oil filter housing is crazy expensive!)
Put together long block.
Removed old engine and trans.
Transfered all accesories.
Removed K-frame and installed new R32 rear control arm bushings and new stock front bushings.
Installed new tie-rod assemblies, inner and outer with new boots.
Removed motor and trans mounts and installed Black Forest stage .5 mounts with the G60 filled mount. 
Installed new flywheel.
Installed Competion Clutch stage 4.
Installed C2 chip.
Ran around all over the place buying Penstone antifreeze, ELF Total oil, Red Line trans fluid, and lots of other stuff.
How about a few pictures!
New tie-rods and control arm bushings

























Engine pics
















Here's a pic of my buddies car.... 1st GEN Neon with an SRT4 swap running on Mega Squirt and a Quaife. This is the third turbo car to be built in this garage along with a Dyno'ed 600hp Camaro that runs great on 87 octane 8:1 compression (built for twin turbos @ 1000hp+..it's the one in the pictures(the Camaro is also my buddies car)








Competion Clutch
















Trans waiting to go to its home
































Chip install








Thats it for now. I'm hoping to have it install tomorrow and just about ready to start up!!








If anyone want pictures of anything let me know.











_Modified by VOLKS-MAN at 3:57 PM 5-18-2008_


----------



## Roccorace (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (VOLKS-MAN)*

Nice buildup!
FYI: you have your address and full name posted in the black forest picture... I think you might want to remove it.


----------



## sslamed (Dec 30, 2006)

niice and like the guy said above, might want to edit the bfi pic...


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (sslamed)*

Edited pic.
Thanks, I'm glad you guys caught that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*

Looking good...
you actually got a lot done











































one suggestion tho.. while you have her out like that, why not change up that crack pipe for a metal one from mason-tech or Gruvenparts? might save you some headaches down the road.. they tend to bust at the worst possible time. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by IN-FLT at 12:11 AM 5-19-2008_


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*

Thanks for the sugestion but all of my cooling system componets are new! I thought about buying that billet water pipe but I figured I would just replace everything with OEM parts.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*

those billet crackpipes are awful nice, but I have (knock on wood) had great luck with OEM replacements too.


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

Well this was the last day of my build for now, gotta go back to work.
The car is running and driving YAHOO!
Here are some pictures.
























































I'll post some finished product after a good cleaning and alignment.
I would say that it has taken me 8 days and about 80-90 hours give or take.


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*

I took the car to the alignment shop today and got it setup with 1 degree of negitive camber and she handles great. I was taking my friend for a ride and the darn aux coolant pump broke one of the outlets off







. I dummied it up to get back to work and bypassed it with a steel tube http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. Anyone else not running that aux pump?? I can get one from germanautoparts.com for about $130.00 shipped but I would rather baypass the pump for now. I really need to sit down and tally up the cost of this build. I took it out after I fixed the problem and it's doing fine for now. 
How much boost is everyone running nonintercooled!!!!
I'm at 5psi now while the clutch breaks in but I would like to turn it up to about 12psi if that's safe?? It's fun to drive but it's deffinatly not where I want to be. I've got too many other friends with turbo cars that I've been in so this cars seems way too slow only on 5psi. I went out with my friend Jeff in his SRT4 swapped 1st Gen Neon turned down to 5psi and it feels about the same nagating the gearing difference. I just want to turn it up at a safe level until I intercool it.


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*

You should be OK at 8-10psi non intercooled. I ran like that out here in AZ with the 30# setup for a couple months.


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (Jettin2Class)*

Glad to hear she is up and running








once your clutch is fully engaged... u should be pretty safe too boost... its the initial launch where you want to take it easy. boost her up at reg driving speeds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and enjoy!!


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*

I found out today that my FPR was not doing its job and my pressure was too low at idle and throughout the RPM range (running a little lean)
Got my LM1 up and running and found that I was a lean under boost. I hose clamped the return hose to restrict it to raise the fuel pressure until I get a new regulator. She's running a little rich with the clamp but better rich than lean!
What type of numbers are people running at about 5-6psi? I was thinking that I was at about 210-220whp??


----------



## VrSlick (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (VOLKS-MAN)*

I've got you beat by .03 posts per day less.








Nice project!


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (VrSlick)*

It never ends...I think I bent the clutch release fork so I ordered a new one from flipside to cure that problem. I also ordered a new FPR from USRT and I should be good to go.
Does anyone have a O2 for an LM1/LC1 they want to sell, mine is on it's way out due to pulled out wires.
The car is sitting at work until I get the trans issue fixed. I'm sooo bumed that I can't drive the car. 
Good news is, my new tires are on the way from NITTO!!!!







(NT-01's 225/45 15's on 15/7in Borbet's R-Compounds for the street!!) I know that I'll wear them out this summer but at the price I paid it's a sweet deal.
I'm sending out my spare trans to HGB for a rebuild and a few extras.
Does anyone have an O2J shift tower and a shifter box with cables??
My intercooler setup is still on the table for debate. i would like to see other people with custom setups so I can compair. I did a search but most of what I've found is borderline hack, but there were a few that demand respect. I would like to go with a north-south flow intercooler, but I'm open to a east-west. I'm going to run a air temp sensor inline and maybe meth/alcohol.
I'm looking for a reliable 350-375whp on about 16-18psi. This should put me into the 12's at about 108-110mph with a 2.00/2.02 60 ft.
Give me your advise.


----------



## vdubmk2vr (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (VOLKS-MAN)*

Can't wait to pick mine up!!! Except is supercharged not turbo


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (vdubmk2vr)*

I thought I would post an update to let everyone know a little progress.
I got my new clutch fork from flipside and it's a nice piece, take a look.








































My new FPR should be here tomorrow and I should be able to turn up the boost once I get the trans problem fixed. I was going to send my spare trans to HGB (good guy!!) but I'm going to wait till I get my government fun check.
Take a look!


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (VOLKS-MAN)*

Did you buy a new auxillary water pump yet? I have some info you might like. Check your PM. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_Did you buy a new auxillary water pump yet? I have some info you might like. Check your PM. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

is that info private or would like to share it with the rest of the class...


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (Boost112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost112* »_
is that info private or would like to share it with the rest of the class...

didnt want to shout about it until I had tested it myself, but outwwardly the Audi S4 pump is identical and a good bit cheaper (from one of the suppliers I deal with: S4 list: $114, VR6 list: $186)
All thats needed to adapt it is a different electrical connector, which is a very common one in VW/Audi/even Lambo engine harnesses, or only a couple bucks from the dealer. 
Like I said, not 100% sure it will work, but I really cant see what the difference could be internally, a pump is a pump. 
I have a couple of used S4 ones and I got the connector new, so all I was waiting on was some time to try it (and to check all my other componants since neither VR of mine have operational pumps at this point)
edit: also need to check the pin locations between the two.


_Modified by stealthmk1 at 5:53 PM 6-6-2008_


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (stealthmk1)*

Hey stealthmk1, thanks for the IM I appreciated it! I sold my MK2 GTI and I got a used pump as part of the deal but I'm currious to see your findings http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm going to fix my trans issue this weekend and get this pile going again. All my friends are going to the drag strip tomorrow I'm soo bumbed.... I've got tooo many friends with fast cars. One friend has a 1st Gen neon with an SRT swap that runs 12's and a Camaro that runs 10's. That same guy's brother has a super built 1st Gen neon SRT that runs 11's. Another friend has an SRT4 that runs 13's and a Camaro turbocharged that runs bottom 11's. I guess I'm still the slow one out of the bunch.....
After this project is finished I'm going to maybe sell it and buy an E36 M3 and turbo it. We'll see.


----------



## vdubmk2vr (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (VOLKS-MAN)*

Car looks great.... my im is busted again but I wanted to let you know I received the brakes today. They look great. Cant wait to get them on there. Thanks agian


----------



## Vortexpert (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (vdubmk2vr)*









i never realized what a pain in the dickens this it to replace.
good looking build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (Vortexpert)*

any updates??


----------



## green JettaIII (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (u01rwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *u01rwr* »_any updates??

x2


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (green JettaIII)*

Well, it's been a while sense the last time I posted an update. I've been driving the car on 10psi nonintercooled for about 3 months and it was running fairly well for that time period. Heat-soak on a nonintercooled VR is murder! I was going to intercool it but the other day I was beatting on it and then all of a sudden tick, tick, tick, TICK, TICK, HAMMER, HAMMER, HAMMER!!!
NOT GOOD








Well it looks like I spun a rob bearing....








Time for a new motor!
I'm looking for either a AAA or AFP..anyone???
More to come. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (VOLKS-MAN)*

A lot has happened sense the last time I posted and I'm finally getting back to the money pit.It took me a long time to find a good engine to replace the broken one but I did. I picked up a 18k mile longblock from John Torg on the forum and it's mint.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (VOLKS-MAN)*

Volksman - Are those Nitto NT01's drivable in the wet? 

This build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (VOLKS-MAN)*

I've been putting off replacing the heater core because the outlets broke a long while back. This isn't a project for everyone but I thought what the heck, how hard can it be...lol. 
Stupid German wiring and lots of screws and I was waste deep into the removal of the dash and HVAC box. I'm too spoiled with new cars and the ease of dash removal. I've removed the complete interiors (dash & HVAC) on 08' & 09's in less time than this has taken me..lol!
I didn't think I've done too bad. I removed all the dash parts and HVAC and half way back together in about 6 hours. I cleaned all parts and replaced the dry rotted foam for the HVAC and started reassembly.
Here's where I'm at.




















































_Modified by VOLKS-MAN at 8:45 PM 3-15-2009_


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Volksman - Are those Nitto NT01's drivable in the wet? 

This build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


The NT01's aren't recommended for extensive wet track use but the are siped for rain shed. To be honest, I haven't mounted them yet. Nothing like 100 tread wear R compound's for the street..LOL! 


_Modified by VOLKS-MAN at 8:39 PM 3-14-2009_


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (VOLKS-MAN)*

I'm going to be a busy boy for the next few weeks to get this pile going. 
Look what the UPS man brought me. (Kinetic intercooler kit)


















_Modified by VOLKS-MAN at 9:06 PM 3-14-2009_


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

Oh, I've left out the fuel system update.


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (VOLKS-MAN)*

I'm going to have a few things for sale in the very near future.
1. Silicone adapter for nonintercooled setup (turbo to throttle body Kinetic)
2. Cylinder head rebuilt by LSM engineering (used for less than 1000 miles)
3. Shortblock with a bad rod bearing
4. OBD2 throttle body
5. OBD2 intake manifold
6. OBD1 60AR compressor side housing with ISV port


----------



## Vortexpert (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (VOLKS-MAN)*

VOLKS-MAN
looks good. i meart goes out to you for the hearter core, but welcome to the club. 
let me know about the head and throttle body.
thanks


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (VOLKS-MAN)*

Nice lookin car!!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (Vortexpert)*

i did my heater core a few weekends ago.
not bad at all. but it did take about 8 hours
i fixed a few things while i was in there.
i may want that OBD2 Throttle body.








good to see you have this thing going again and are adding power along with making it safer.


----------



## Vortexpert (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
i may want that OBD2 Throttle body.










get in line


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (Vortexpert)*

Well, I got everything back together except the rain tray and the center console. I had to leave work because I'm not allowed there without a supervisor in the building. I got started at about 6:30am so I was able to get a bunch done. I really took my time and checked wire routing and cleaned everything while it was apart. We have this stuff at work called Foam Away that is awesome on plastic parts. All the years of dash goo came off in a yellowish mess. I wish I had a little more time, I would have gotten it perfectly clean before I left today. Oh well. ( I'm a bit of a clean freak..lol)








































*Does anyone know what this plug is to?*


























_Modified by VOLKS-MAN at 8:52 PM 3-15-2009_


----------



## Grits 'n gravy (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (VOLKS-MAN)*

Looks like the cd changer harness.


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (Grits 'n gravy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grits ’n gravy* »_Looks like the cd changer harness.

Thanks!


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (VOLKS-MAN)*

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought MK3 steering columns are telescopic? I could be imagining things but I thought they were. If they are I've F'ed something up.


_Modified by VOLKS-MAN at 7:53 PM 3-16-2009_


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (VOLKS-MAN)*

I'm soooo spoiled... I got to drive this for about a half hour today!!!
Not a replica, the real car. 600hp of pure sex!








http://www.motortrend.com/av/f....html


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (VOLKS-MAN)*

they are NOT telescopic.
only the mk4s


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_they are NOT telescopic.
only the mk4s


Excellent..I thought I was loosing my mind. Now that I think about it has anyone swaped a MK4 column into a MK3?
jhayesvw page 3 FTW!!


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: Build Thread: Jazz Blue VR6T Kinetic Style (VOLKS-MAN)*

Well after a lot of planing and work I've finally got the new motor in. Let me give you the run down of events. 
For anyone reading this, pay attention to the New York Auto show to see the project I've been slaving over the past month and a half.... the new Jeep Grand Cherokee.
Any hoo let get to business. (pictures to follow..... sorry)
Timelaps - 6:30am Saturday 4/4/09
1. Roll the car in and get it on the hoist (stupid lowered cars too low to get on a hoist normally)
Timelaps - 12:00pm 
2. Removed broken engine and ready for teardown.
Timelaps - 5:00pm
3. Removed cylinder head from new engine and realized it's not an OBD2 engine







Noow I have to swap timing componnets. Removeing camshaft sprokets can be a PITA! Well just as I suspected one sprokets was seized and had to be drilled to remove the sprocket. I'll tackel that in the AM!
Timelaps - 8:00pm
4. Torqued head with spacer from the old motor (stupid streach bolts) I was at the shop until 10:00pm working on this darn thing.
Timelaps - 6:30am Sunday
5. Drilled out bolt from cam and reinstalled onto new cams.
Timelaps - 12:30pm
6. Swapped all timing parts and retimed the motor and capped it off with the valve cover. 
Timelaps - 4:00pm 
7. Installed all acessories and turbo manifold. I had a bit of trouble with one of the studs on the turbo manifold, had to cut it off. Installed turbo with new compressor housing for the stage 3 intercooler setup. 
Timelaps - 6:00pm 
8. Installed new transmission (w/ Peloquin) on motor (upgraded clutch.. comp clutch 1680)
Timelaps - 8:00pm
9. New motor back in car. I'm tired and calling it a day.....








I'll post pics soon.


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

nice build so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*FV-QR*

pics please!


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (u01rwr)*

Thanks for the support!
I'm going to get pictures as soon as possible. I've been working long hours and haven't had much time this week to make any progress. I figure I have about 15 or 20 hours of work left to get this up and running. I need to mount the new fuel pump and install the intercooler. I'm having one of our fabrication guys reinforce my bumper beam and install the intercooler.
My buddy has pictures of my progess and I'm going to get them to post.
Stay tuned..


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (VOLKS-MAN)*

I know this isn't pictures of my project but I thought I'd post this cool picture. I got to drive this Jeep this afternoon. Sick....
20" MOPAR wheels, 40" Tires, 5.7L Hemi w/ a truck 6spd trans, J8 Dana 60 rear axle & Dana 45 front, ARB air lockers...just cool!


----------



## bossman518 (Apr 20, 2009)

UPDATES AND PICS??!!


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (bossman518)*

Here are some updates a PICTURES! This is the intercooler install for my Kinetic intercooler.


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*

Big thanks to my friend Jim (the guy in the pictures) for the fabrication.


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*

Looks super clean and proper. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (simon-says)*

Only thing that your going to run into is that in the summer the bottom of the bumper will start to sag.


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

What do you have under the intercooler between the fascia?
Nice ride BTW...


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*

Nothing that i know of. If i was to go with NO AC this time i would use something to pin the bumper to the intercooler.

Im running a bigger intercooler now with no AC 


_Modified by 05JettaGLXVR6 at 8:18 PM 6-3-2009_


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*

After getting the intercooler done and wrapped up I've turned the boost up to 15psi and the car is quite fun!
The car has no problems spinning the tires in first and second gear and gets good traction in third. Even with the Peloquin I'm having traction problems. 
I need to get a new exhaust to unleash lots more power. Currently I'm running the stock exhaust. I really like the super quiet sleeper mode but it needs lots more power. I'm thinking 3" all the way back. 
I think the next step is standalone and upgraded pistons and connecting rods.
I think I'll be happy with 450+hp...thats my goal. Broken transmissions here I come!!


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*

Nice update and clean fabwork on the bumper/support!
Are you still using the stock kinetic 60trim?


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (Yareka)*

Yes

_Quote, originally posted by *Yareka* »_Nice update and clean fabwork on the bumper/support!
Are you still using the stock kinetic 60trim?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VOLKS-MAN* »_Yes


killer


_Modified by jhayesvw at 5:34 PM 6-8-2009_


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VOLKS-MAN* »_
I think the next step is standalone and upgraded pistons and connecting rods.
I think I'll be happy with 450+hp...thats my goal. Broken transmissions here I come!!









no i think you need to look at the off the shelf c2 stage4 kit...with the pro-MAF... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4258533


_Modified by Boost112 at 7:54 PM 6-9-2009_


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (Boost112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost112* »_
no i think you need to look at the off the shelf c2 stage4 kit...with the pro-MAF... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4258533

_Modified by Boost112 at 7:54 PM 6-9-2009_

That's always an option but SEM will allow me to run the same power for the same expense with ability to expand.
I might have just started a flame suit....lol!


----------



## uberslow2.0 (Jun 4, 2007)

bring that thing out to motorstadt this weekend!!


----------



## BadBeetle (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (uberslow2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberslow2.0* »_bring that thing out to motorstadt this weekend!!

Agreed!
I want to see this at Motorstadt!!!!


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (BadBeetle)*

Wow Great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Are you on MIVE ??
http://michiganvw.org
I third the Motorstadt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://motorstadt.michiganvw.org/


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (vdubbin0.)*

That would be really cool but I'm busy doing side jobs on Saturday....








Let me know I would like to meet up with people some other time!!


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VOLKS-MAN* »_That would be really cool but I'm busy doing side jobs on Saturday....








Let me know I would like to meet up with people some other time!!

Check out http://Michiganvw.org
sign up... there is always GTG's or event's going on someplace


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (vdubbin0.)*

any updates


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

DAMN! i wish i had access to that shop! looks very clean nice work!


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*

I know I've haven't posted in a while but I've finally come to the conclusion that I need to make some changes. I've been having problems for about three months with hard starting and I haven't had the time or the facility to fix the problems. I think I'm going to fix what's wrong and upgrade at the same time. Here are my plans.
Megasquirt 2 v3.57 from Paul at KPtuned.
630cc injectors or bigger to run E85 fuel.
Remove the C2 headspacer and run factory compression.
With the E85 I shouldn't need the lowered compression and get the additional gains of higher compression.
The biggest advantage to E85 is the increase in octane and the addtional cooling effect which is excellent. E85 is approx. equal to 112 octane, plus the cooling effect.
I have a very good friend running E85 on his 1st gen Neon with an SRT4 stg3 turbo and standalone. He is making more power on lower boost with the advantage of increased timing due to octane. He hasn't dyno'd but I'm guessing about 400whp at 18psi on E85 with the advanced ignition curve.
Any comments welcome!


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*

Well I pulled the trigger and bought an MS system that was running on Paul's VR6. *need_a_VR6*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...21771
I should have it in about 2 weeks and then the fun will start. I'm going to get the base tune started with the 42# injectors first and then move on to 630's or bigger for E85.
Paul has added a few extras like boost control and the updates to make the harness work with OBD2.
I'll get pictures soon!








*Anyone need a C2 fueling set-up???
C2 chip C2 INC 2008.006 HS V03
42# Green Top Injectors
Billet 95mm MAF housing
Air filter
This set-up ran good at 16psi with a headspacer*


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*

Does anyone have an msq. file for the ignition advance table from a completely stock VR6??


----------



## VeteRan6 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*



VOLKS-MAN said:


> Well this was the last day of my build for now, gotta go back to work.
> The car is running and driving YAHOO!
> Here are some pictures.
> 
> ...


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (VeteRan6)*

Well...
I've moved into a new place and the old GTI has been sitting for a while sense I last drove it, about a month. I was moving out and asked my sister's B-friend to follow me over to the new apartment with my daily car and I would drive the GTI... I got to the entrance of the apartment complex to head over to the new place and I was about to pull out into traffic and then the car died. I was about 20 feet in front of the sister's B-friend that was driving my car and he didn't look to see what was in front of him "THAT BEING ME!!" and he plowed into the back of me. He wasn't going that fast I thought...but I was wrong. Needless to say he busted my GTI's rear fascia and my Saturn's front fascia. WTF!!!
Good thing is he is paying for the repairs but it still sucks..


----------



## stofficer2 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*

DID YOU RUN THE 42# software with only 5psi? I have tried asking c2 numerous of times if I run only 5-8psi on 42# software, if I would be running lean. With matching injectors of course. I have not recieved a response.


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (stofficer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stofficer2* »_DID YOU RUN THE 42# software with only 5psi? I have tried asking c2 numerous of times if I run only 5-8psi on 42# software, if I would be running lean. With matching injectors of course. I have not recieved a response. 

i am running #42 injectors at 5psi, until the motor is broken in. Why you think it would run lean? they are bigger injectors, if anything it would run rich, which it wont


_Modified by schimt at 3:17 PM 11-10-2009_


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (stofficer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stofficer2* »_DID YOU RUN THE 42# software with only 5psi? I have tried asking c2 numerous of times if I run only 5-8psi on 42# software, if I would be running lean. With matching injectors of course. I have not recieved a response. 

Not really sure what your setup is but I'm assuming that you have the C2 42# software and hardware. 
I was running 12psi with a head spacer nonintercooled for about 4 months and then 16ish psi intercooled.
If I were you I wouldn't leave anything to chance, get a AFR gauge and see for yourself what you are running at that psi. The C2 software 42# tune sould be super safe at those boost levels given your current setup is all of the above.


----------



## stofficer2 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*

I ment running rich. I don't know why I said lean.








Well I would think that the 42# tune would be tuned for a certain amount of boost? 
I'll make a thread about this to get a better answer. I don't want to thread jack you.
Great build Volks-Man!


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (stofficer2)*

Well I figured a little update is in order. Here is the MS system that I got from Paul at KPtuned! It has a plug-n-play harness and lots of goodies.
Here's just a peek.








































I'm working crazy hours at work right now so I don't know when I'm going to have time to install this but hopefully soon.


----------



## stofficer2 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*

any updates?


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (stofficer2)*

No updates. I've been working 12hrs a day 7 days a week getting vehicles ready for the Detroit auto show.








Good news is all this overtime is paying for lots of new parts!
New OEM hood and Boser steel hood extension.
New rear fascia.
TMtuning badgeless grille.
TMtuning VR6 Euro front fascia lower spoiler.
Respraying the fenders, grille, hood, front fascia, rear fascia and bodyside moldings. 
LC1 Wideband.
New front seats getting "GTI" embroidered in top of the back panel.
New audio system, complete setup.
More to come...


----------



## brew city (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VOLKS-MAN* »_No updates. I've been working 12hrs a day 7 days a week getting vehicles ready for the Detroit auto show.








Good news is all this overtime is paying for lots of new parts!
New OEM hood and Boser steel hood extension.
New rear fascia.
TMtuning badgeless grille.
TMtuning VR6 Euro front fascia lower spoiler.
Respraying the fenders, grille, hood, front fascia, rear fascia and bodyside moldings. 
LC1 Wideband.
New front seats getting "GTI" embroidered in top of the back panel.
New audio system, complete setup.
More to come...









i was really hoping to see the car remain stock even down to the red "GTI" badge under the tail light.... oh well


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

Nice Setup..


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (V.R.6.i.c.k)*

This is my new exhaust from MBS.
3" downpipe back with Magnaflow resinator and Magnaflow muffler 409 stainless pipe.


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

Nice !!!


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

Well after the new exhaust and a bit of driving I'm really happy. The new exhaust is just what I needed to replace that OEM restrictive exhaust. One bad thing was I burst a silicone coupler between shifts. I thought I just blew off a coupler but after a little investigation I found the coupler between the throttle body and the 90* aluminum elbow had a big tear in it. It does sit right above the turbo so I suspect the intense heat had weakened it. I called Kinetic for a replacement but they have to call me back with the details for the correct part. I'm thinking the diverter valve didn't exhaust enough air between shifts and created a pressure spike that burst the coupler. 
Oh well I guess it's time to upgrade to something better.


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*

I've been doing more work. I repainted the following parts.
New OEM hood
New OEM rear fascia
New TMTuning grille
Blended the fenders
Front Fascia
Bodyside moldings
Installed a Euro chin spoiler


































































































_Modified by VOLKS-MAN at 8:36 PM 5-1-2010_


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

Night photos...


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Lookin real good man. Great job on the paint.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*

You need some DE wheels!


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

RipCity Euros said:


> You need some DE wheels!


 I was actually looking for a set of OEM Siata wheels. Siata's are a little hard to find.


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

I took the car out for a joy ride today and everything was going well until I got traction in 3rd. The roads were a little damp but I did manage to find a dry spot and then BOOM...no more third gear. 

I guess it's time to swap in the spare trans, I hope the Peloquin is ok.


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

It has been a while, so I thought I would post a quick update. 

The spare trans is being sent to APT to get a new diff and 1st-4th gear set. I figured I would get all new parts for the trans including a diff just to make sure. I'll post pictures when I get the trans back.


----------



## FrostedDub (Jan 26, 2005)

This is such a clean car and build, absolutely love it. :thumbup::beer: Not to mention its a DE which have become really rare in such good condition, i think id sell everything i have to get one. :laugh:


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

It has been a while since I posted anything to my build so I thought I'd share a couple photos and give an update. 

I replace the trans with one rebuilt by APT and got everything back together, I even managed to make it out to Waterford Hills Raceway for the last event of the summer. 

Fast forward a little bit and I’ve just been getting the car as reliable as I can make it for the upcoming summer of track days. I’ve installed a new Mishimoto aluminum radiator and replaced the last of the old plastic components in the cooling system for reliability sake. New rear rotors, wheel bearings and pads were needed so those were replaced as well. 










To up the safety this year I’m installing a 4 point roll bar from ioportracing.com (Autopower bolt-in) and a set of harnesses from Schroth. I’ve gutted the interior and ready to do the initial fit and then once it’s how I want it, off to paint it goes 




























I'll update later with pics of the install...


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Nice to see Mishimoto finally got their stenciled logo on right


----------



## Race Prep (Jan 13, 2006)

nice meeting you today. again, car looks great:thumbup:


----------

